# بادرة وطنية في "فيس بوك بعنوان ... الطائرة المقاتلة "حلوان 300" تراث قومي لا نفرط في



## يحي الشاعر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*بادرة وطنية في "فيس بوك" بعنوان*​ 
*الطائرة المقاتلة "حلوان 300" *
*تراث قومي لا نفرط فيه*​ 


*شكرا جزيلا للإبن االعزيز الأستاذ كريم فتحي ، علي بادرته وإسراعه في إنشــاء موقعا في "فيس بوك" **بعنوان *


*الطائرة المقاتلة "حلوان 300" *
*تراث قومي لا نفرط فيه*​ 
*علي الرابطة التالية *​ 
*http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&ref=nf&gid=202417391715*​ 

*من أجل إستقطاب التأييد لمبادرة المحافظة علي التراث القومي بالتحفظ علي الطائرتين حلوان 300 ، الموجودتين في مصانع طائرات حلوان وعلي وثائقهم وحفظهم من "التفريط فيهم" وإعطائهم للغير وللدول الأجنبية *

*وأعلن تأييدي وإنضمامي إلي هذه المجموعة والبادرة ، وأدعو الشباب ومن يهتم بهذا التراث القومي إلي للإنضمام إلي تلك البادرة بالنقر " هــنــا" **أو علي الرابطة أعلاه .. أو وإبداء رأيه*

*إســلــمي يـــا مــصـــر *​ 


*د. يحي الشاعر*


----------



## جاسر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

حلوان 300 قصة محزنة مفرحة 

وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر ا على الرابط هشترك فية حالا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشــــــــــــت مـــــــــــــ(حلوان)ـــــــــــــــــــصـر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> حلوان 300 قصة محزنة مفرحة
> 
> وفقكم الله


 

شكرا لكم 


البقاء في الحزن وحده ، دون أي نشاط للخروج منه ، هوسلبية و شلل ... 

فما زال في الأمكان ، التكاتف ، حتي نحافظ علي تراثنا القومي و ... نتحفظ علي وثائق المشروع
وخططه ةتخطيطاته ... وأن يعطي هذا المشروع ، حقه ، في معرفة الغير بوجوده ...



د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> عاشــــــــــــت مـــــــــــــ(حلوان)ـــــــــــــــــــصـر


 

شكرا علي مشاعرك المشجعة

أهتف معك وأنادي 


إسلمي يــا مــصـــــر 


د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكر ا على الرابط هشترك فية حالا


 

متشكر يا باشمهندس أيمن :75:

ربنا يزيد من أمثالك



د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم 


*نحن جميعا مع بعض .... وأشكرك علي مشاعرك *


*أنتم الشباب ... وفي يدكم الإمكانيات للمتابعة حتي يتم التجاوب مع رغبتكم*


*لذلك أرجوك أن تتفضل بالإنضمام إلي بادرة الفيس بوك *
*http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=202417391715*


*التي تنادي بالمحافظة علي الطائرة حلوان كتراث قومي ... لقد وصل اليوم عدد المشتركين من الشباب 75 شخص في خلال ثلاثة أسابيع ....*


*لمعلوماتك ولمعلومات الغير .... يوجد في المصنع "عشرة محركات" براندنر التي تم إختبارهم وتطويرهم وتم تعدي سرعة الصوت ... بأحد من أربعة منهم ... وهي المحركات الصالحة لتعدي **ضعف سرعة الصوت ..... *


*يمكن تطوير هذه المحركات ، لتكون بديلا لمحركات حالية في طائرات حالية ... ويمكن أن يعاد **تنشيط مشروع إنتاج مصر لمحركات الطائرات النفاثة *



*كما تري .... المستقبل مفتوح أمامكم ، من أجل وطننا مــصـــر *




*د. يحي الشاعر*


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووورين اخوانى على المجهود


----------



## يحي الشاعر (18 يناير 2010)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> مشكووووووووووورين اخوانى على المجهود


 


[align=center]Flight show in USA of HA-300 Aircraft Model[/align][align=center]




http://www.jdenterprise.net/video%27s/HA-300.mpg


Reference

http://www.jdenterprise.net/HA300/HA300.htm

To contact at

Email [email protected] 



[/align]

























د. يحي الشاعر


----------

